

Adobe CEO on Apple: “Let the Games Begin”,  - MykalM
http://mashable.com/2010/11/16/adobe-narayen/

======
sudont
As much talk (some justified) about Apple turning into a totalitarian Evil
Empire, people forget that Adobe's mindset is from the print world, where it's
commonplace for a single, proprietary company to control a functionally-
optionless standard. Pantone, PDF, PostScript, press vendor lock-in.

Most design shops are strictly Mac or PC and stay that way. Not because of
personal preference, but because they generally own $30k in fonts incompatible
with a different platform.

